# Choix d'un iPhone grand format



## LS Zaitsev (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'envisage de changer de smartphone prochainement. Je souhaite quitter Android (je précise que c'est bien à cause de l'OS, non de l'aspect matériel des smartphones) pour des raisons qui me sont propres et qu'il serait inutile d'énoncer ici. Mon but n'est pas de relancer le débat Android / iOS.

Mon cahier des charges est relativement simple :

*Grand format* (obligatoire, aucune concession là-dessus) : 6,5 pouces est un minimum : j'ai de grandes mains, je lis pas mal de documents (mon tel. est donc bien un support de lecture) et des cartes.
*Pérennité* (relative) des performances.
Si possible, double sim (mais je peux m'en passer et c'est de toute façon peu courant sur les iPhone, donc je l'assume : j'ai d'autres tel. à côté pour d'autres usages).
Bonne *qualité photo*. Tout est relatif, mais comparativement aux autres smartphones.
*Compatibilité* maximale en passant d'un pays à l'autre : je pense aux fréquences utilisées par les opérateurs.
*Solidité* (relative) : poussières, humidité, faible chute, etc.
*128 Go de mémoire minimum* (puisqu'on ne peut pas ajouter de carte SD), 256 Go idéal : je stocke env. 30 Go de documents hors ligne + 30 Go de musique hors ligne + les photos (10 à 15/semaine) et videos (assez peu, disons 1/semaine) prises par le tel. que je "vidange" une fois par an. Je suis souvent dans des zones hors couverture réseau (y compris quand je vais en France, vive la fracture numérique !).

Après quelques recherches (j'ai vite compris que seul le haut de gamme Apple me proposait ce que je cherchais...), voici les modèles qui s'offrent à moi :

*iPhone XS Max* : intéressant, mais commence à être ancien. Dans quelle mesure cette "ancienneté" peut-elle déconseiller cet achat en 2020 ? Avantage : son prix aujourd'hui.
*iPhone 11 Pro Max* : l'ancien haut de gamme récemment détrôné, a priori c'est lui qui m'intéresse le plus, mais il est encore assez cher.
*iPhone 12 Pro Max* : bonne machine, mais son prix fait que je l'élimine. Ce ne sont pas mes principes que de mettre une telle somme dans un smartphone.

Quels sont vos avis ?
L'écart de performances en photo est-il vraiment significatif entre ces 3 générations de haut de gamme ?
Le XS Max est-il encore un achat pertinent ?
Existe-t-il une alternative ?


----------



## VanZoo (7 Novembre 2020)

Il y a eu un vrai gap important en photo/vidéo entre le XS et le 11 Pro mais le XS Max demeure un bon photophone (à moins de porter une attention particulière aux photos de nuit et à l'ultra grand angle)
Idem pour l'autonomie, bien meilleure sur les 11 Pro que sur les XS.
L'Iphone 8 Plus devient trop ancien (form factor, absence de Face ID et des gestuelles, écran LCD)

En reconditionné, je pense que tu peux trouver des 11 Pro Max " pas trop cher ". Attention aux faux reconditionnés et arnaques !
Avec le refurb d'Apple, l'appareil reconditionné est garanti.

Sinon, il y en a encore beaucoup qui vendent leur 11 Pro Max (voir la page _Apple Mania_ sur Facebook, par exemple)


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2020)

+1 pour le 11 Pro Max


----------



## LS Zaitsev (7 Novembre 2020)

Oui, le 11 Pro Max me semblait le plus pertinent.
Le refurb est un bon plan, malheureusement, il ne livre pas dans les 2 pays entre lesquels je vis et travaille (Maroc, Sénégal).
Ce n'est pas si grave, il y a encore pas mal d'exemplaires neufs, dont le prix est en train de chuter (bon, disons, de "baisser"...).

On trouve des adaptateurs Lightning vers mini-jack ? Ou bien le port Lightning ne peut vraiment pas faire office de sortie audio ?

Je n'élimine pas pour autant le XS Max...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2020)

Pareil que les autre, à mon avis le 11 Pro Max est le meilleur choix avec les autres qui vont arriver dessus. Et comme il n'est sorti que l'année dernière, il va durer un bon moment.


----------



## white.spirit (14 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> On trouve des adaptateurs Lightning vers mini-jack ? Ou bien le port Lightning ne peut vraiment pas faire office de sortie audio ?


Bonsoir,
Il y a l’adaptateur Apple: https://www.apple.com/ch-fr/shop/pr...h-kwgo-pla-btb--slid---product-MMX62ZM/A-CHFR
Et plein de tierces parties: https://www.microspot.ch/fr/télépho...VQ_hRCh15hwm0EAQYBCABEgIo2_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
À fouiller dans tes boutiques favorites; attention il y a des adaptateurs de qualité très aléatoire.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Novembre 2020)

D'accord, merci, c'est ce que je voulais savoir.

Le port Lightning est-il le même que celui de l'iPad Air 2 ? Je voudrais savoir si mon adaptateur Apple Lightning => VGA pourra être réutilisé pour connecter l'iPhone à un videoprojecteur ?
(chose que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire avec un phone Android, malgré toutes mes recherches).


----------



## white.spirit (14 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Le port Lightning est-il le même que celui de l'iPad Air 2 ? Je voudrais savoir si mon adaptateur Apple Lightning => VGA pourra être réutilisé pour connecter l'iPhone à un videoprojecteur ?
> (chose que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire avec un phone Android, malgré toutes mes recherches).


Oui, tous les adaptateurs Lightning doivent fonctionner sur tous les iBidules à port Lightning.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Novembre 2020)

Il n'y a donc pas de "versions " de Lightning ? Mon adaptateur acheté en 2015 fonctionnera ?
Je n'achète que les adaptateurs Apple.
Quand je ne trouve pas celui que je veux, j'achète une marque tierce ou du générique, en général, 2 possibilités :

ça marche pas.
ça marche pendant 15 jours, le temps de dépanner.



Au passage, si quelqu'un vend un 11 Prox Max, il peut me contacter directement en MP.


----------



## radioman (14 Novembre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> L'Iphone 8 Plus devient trop ancien (form factor, *absence de Face ID* et des gestuelles, écran LCD


perso c'est plutôt un plus le Touch ID: mon téléphone posé sur la table je pose mon doigt dessus pour l'activer, pas besoin de déplacer le téléphone devant ma tronche pour l'activer !!!
j'attends l'iphone 13 et le retour du  Touch ID à la place du Face ID pour remplacer mon iPhone 8 Plus …

sinon, vu que le 12 vient de sortir doit y avoir plein de super promos sur les versions 11 ( c'est lors de la sortie du X que j'ai acheté mon 8 Plus)


----------



## VanZoo (15 Novembre 2020)

radioman a dit:


> perso c'est plutôt un plus le Touch ID: mon téléphone posé sur la table je pose mon doigt dessus pour l'activer, pas besoin de déplacer le téléphone devant ma tronche pour l'activer !!!
> j'attends l'iphone 13 et le retour du  Touch ID à la place du Face ID pour remplacer mon iPhone 8 Plus …
> 
> sinon, vu que le 12 vient de sortir doit y avoir plein de super promos sur les versions 11 ( c'est lors de la sortie du X que j'ai acheté mon 8 Plus)



Non, y a plus besoin de déplacer l'Iphone devant sa tronche pour l'activer. Face ID est d'ailleurs bien plus rapide sur ces Iphones 12


----------



## LS Zaitsev (15 Novembre 2020)

Peut-on désactiver FaceID ?
Face ID remplace-t-il Touch ID ? (ou peut-on garder Touch ID en désactivant Face ID ?)


----------



## Chris_77 (15 Novembre 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Peut-on désactiver FaceID ?
> Face ID remplace-t-il Touch ID ? (ou peut-on garder Touch ID en désactivant Face ID ?)



Bonjour,

A l’heure actuelle il n’existe pas d’iPhone utilisant à la fois Touch ID et Face ID, c’est soit l’un soit l’autre


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Novembre 2020)

Ah d'accord.
Donc, si un iPhone récent, comme le 11, soit on active FaceID, soit on déverrouille avec un code ?


----------



## Chris_77 (16 Novembre 2020)

C’est ça


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Novembre 2020)

Oui, évidemment, mais l'information n'est pas limpide non plus !
Parfois je vois écris "uniquement Face ID", parfois je vois des allusions (vagues) à d'autres modes de déverrouillage.
Visiblement et suite à la pandémie, Apple a fait une MàJ qui permet de déverrouiller par code, ce que je trouve fastidieux aussi.


----------

